# שירשור רעיונות רומנטיים



## shirleyrozental (7/8/03)

../images/Emo23.gifשירשור רעיונות רומנטיים../images/Emo23.gif 
לכבוד ט"ו באב וגם בגלל שהרבה זמן לא כתבתי, החלטתי לתת לכם רעיונות רומנטיים בכל מיני תחומים, וגם להקפיץ כל מיני הודעות שלי מהעבר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ט"ו באב שמח לכולם...איזה באסה שלי אין עם מי להיות...


----------



## shirleyrozental (7/8/03)

../images/Emo23.gifמתנת ששת החושים../images/Emo23.gif 





חוש ריח - בושם, פרח, נר ריחני, קטורת + מעמד, דאודורנט, אפטרשייב, מבער ושמן, טיול בגן הבוטני (ממש במחיר מצחיק!), רייחן לאוטו, סבונים, ריחניים לארון... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




חוש טעם - תכיני ארוחה ביתית, קופסת שוקולדים, ארוחה במסעדה, פיקניק (אפשר גם בבית), להאכיל אותו כמו מלך בענבים, טיול ליקבי היין בזיכרון או בבנימינה,קופסא של ממתקים... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




חוש שמיעה - דיסק שהכנת/קנית, הופעה של מישהו שהוא אוהב (גם סטנדאפ), שיר בהפתעה, קריוקי, שיר בפלאפון או ברדיו שתקדישי לו, תקריאי לו סיפור, אם את יודעת תנגני לו, לקחת אותו לים ולתת לו קונכיה שישמע את הים, ללחוש לו דברים נעימים באוזן, לספר לו בדיחות, לעשות לו שיחה ארוטית,ווקמן/דיסקמן,  לשלוח לו רינגטון... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




חוש ראיה - תמונה ממוסגרת של שניכם, ספר, הזמנה לסרט, אלבום, תמונה, להביא סרט הביתה, תערוכה, שקיעה יפה,טיול למצפה התת ימי באילת, הפלנטריום בת"א, סתם לשכב על הדשא ולספור את הכוכבים, טיול לגן חיות(אפשר לשלב עם הגן הבוטני(יש ברח' הרצל בת"א, ליד צער בעלי חיים - שם תוכלו גם לאמץ חתול/כלב וללטף אותו-חוש המישוש)... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




חוש מישוש – שמן, קרם, מכשיר למסאג'ים, בגדים, מצעים, בובה פרוותית,  לצבוע אותו /ה בצבעי גואש/שוקולד על כל הגוף, מסאגיסט' (אני יכולה להמליץ לך על אחד ממש טוב שיעשה לך מחיר..) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




החוש השישי - חמסה, אבן מזל, פתיחה בקלפים, וכל מה שקשור בתורת הנסתר..


----------



## shirleyrozental (7/8/03)

../images/Emo23.gifרעיונות רומנטיים עם ספרים../images/Emo23.gif 





להחביא באמצע ספר שהוא/היא קוראים מכתב אהבה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




לרשום על דפים לפי האותיות מה את/ה הכי אוהב/ת בו/ה למשל: נ – הנשיקות שלך. אפשר גם איזה ציטוט מחמד בנושא ולכרוך אותם כמו ספר. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




להדביק את השמות שלכם במקום שמות הגיבורים בסיפור רומנטי... עדיף מהסיבות הברורות שהסיפור יהיה קצר. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




לכתוב על דפים במשך זמן מסויים מה את/ה אוהב/ת בבן/בת הזוג שלך או דברים שהם עושים והם גורמים לכם להרגיש נאהבים כמו: "היום היא הפתיעה אותה בעבודה עם ארוחה" , "היום הוא הקדיש לי שיר אהבה ברדיו"... ולהחליט שנגיד אחרי חצי שנה או פרק זמן אחר, תתנו אותו לאהובכם/אהובתכם כדי שיראו עד כמה הם מוערכים. כל יום זה ייקח 5 דקות מזמנכם ואני בטוחה שהם יאהבו את זה, אפילו שזה לא רב מכר! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אם חבר שלכם יוצא לנסיעות ארוכות ברכב שלו, נגיד מטעם העבודה, תוכלו להקליט לו איזה סיפור שהוא אוהב. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אפשר לכתוב על דפים לפי השיר של ניל דיימונד "סיפור חיי" את "סיפור חייכם", שורה מהשיר על כל דף, עם תמונה וקישוט, לכרוך כספר. אח"כ לתת למי שאוהבים, להשמיע את השיר המקורי ולהפוך את הדפים לפי הקצב. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אפשר לתת ספר שהם אהבו לקרוא בילדותם / להפתיע אותם ולקרוא להם לפני השינה. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אפשר לקנות מדריך מין.


----------



## shirleyrozental (7/8/03)

../images/Emo23.gifפגישות לרומנטים והמרוששים../images/Emo23.gif 
לכל האנשים שלחוצים בתקציב, אבל עדיין רוצים לצאת לפגישות רומנטיות: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




טיול בחיק הטבע, אפשר ללכת לים, להתרחץ, לבנות ארמונות, לאסוף צדפים, להצטלם, להאכיל ציפורים, לדוג ועוד. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




פסטיבלים / הופעות / גלריות וכ"ו שפתוחים לקהל – חפשו קופונים ומודעות בעיתונים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




לאכול בפיצריה אכותית, עדיין יעלה לכם פחות מאשר במסעדה / אפשר גם ללכת לבית קפה עם קפה כמו של חו"ל.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




שווקים למינהם, דוכני אומנים סטייל נחלת בנימין 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ללכת לסיפריה ולקרוא שירה רומנטית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




להשכיר סרט רומנטי, להתכרבל עם שוקו שבתוכו מרשמלו או תה / ארוחה רומנטית בה תהייה המלצר/ית והבחור/ה ששר/ה ולתת פרח. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




לעשות בבית פיקניק, אפשר לתלות כוכבים על התקרה או ציור של שמש, עצים וקשת. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




לעשות על החוף בזמן השקיעה פיקניק, מומלץ להביא גבינות, יין, נר, שושנה, בגט, ענבים, תותים, יין וכל מה שעושה לכם את זה מבחינה גסטרונומית, וכמובן – שמיכה!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




לכו לגן שעשועים והתפרעו כמו ילדים קטנים...


----------



## shirleyrozental (7/8/03)

../images/Emo23.gifרעיונות רומנטיים לאין לצאת../images/Emo23.gif 





כרטיסים להופעה, סטנד אפ, הצגה, סרט, משחק 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




באולינג / סנוקר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




פאב/ מועדון 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




קריוקי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




משחקי וידאו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




החלקרח 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ספארי / ג'ונגה ג'ונגה / צפארי / גני הטבע 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




קומזיץ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




פיינט בול 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




לונה פארק/גל


----------



## shirleyrozental (7/8/03)

../images/Emo23.gifמישחקים לשניים../images/Emo23.gif 





משחק זיכרון שיהיה עם תמונות שלכם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




פאזל עם תמונה שלכם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




משחק שמבוסס על משחק הקומות הסיני: מדביקים על כל קובייה בבניין איזו משימה. בונים את הבניין, מתחילים להוציא לבנים. מי שמתמוטט לו הבניין, עושה את המשימה המודבקת. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אפשר לבנות מצגת במחשב, שבכל עמוד יש איזו משימה כמו "לחש אני אוהבת אותך באוזן שלה", "עשי מסאג' לאהובך במשך 2 דקות בכפות הרגליים" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




הרחיקו מסביבתכם מטרדים, סגרו אור, הדליקו נרות, השמיעו מוזיקת רקע רגועה (כדאי לפי מחקר אמריקאי ג'אז - אנשים ששומעים ג'אז עושים הכי הרבה סקס - אפשר את מיילס דיוויס).מזגו לכם לא יותר מדי יין לבן או שמפניה. הצטיידו בקוביית משחקים ושני כלים שממוקמים במשבצת הראשונה - התחלה. כל אחד בתורו זורק את הקוביה ומתקדם בהתאם למשבצת על לוח המשחק. משך כל העיסויים הוא לפחות 5 דקות. המשימות מתחממות ככל שהמשחק מתקדם. למרות שאפשר להפסיק את המשחק בכל רגע, השתדלו שלא ללכת עד הסוף לפני תום המשחק. זה יהיה אולי קשה, אך תחזיקו מעמד כי מה שיחכה לכם בסוף - יהיה שווה את זה! זה יהיה הרבה יותר, מתוק, מסעיר ומלבב. המנצח מה שמגיע לסוף ויכול לבקש מהשני כל משאל שעולה על רוחו. בהצלחה! 1. התחלה. 2. תנו לבן/בת זוג שלכם נשיקה רטובה ומלאת תשוקה - "עד השקדים", במשך חמש דקת לפחות, כמו בפעם הראשונה. (מומחים אומרים שנשיקות שומרות על התשוקה שבמערכת היחסים). 3. תארו לבן/בת הזוג בפרטי פרטים ועם הרבה צבע, את המפגש הראשון שלכם, על מה חשבתם באותו היום, ממש לפני שנפגשתם, מה ספרתם ולמי, הרגע שבו התאהבתם, הפעם הראשונה שעשיתם את זה ועוד ועוד ועוד. 4. הניחו את ראשו של בן/ בת הזוג שלכם בחיקכם ועסו אותו בעזרת האצבע והאמה (אצבעות 2,3) את רקותיו. שחקו בשערו והעזרו בכל האצבעות כדי לתת לו עיסוי ראש מרגיע ומפנק. 5. מנו באוזניי בן/בת הזוג שלכם 5-10 דברים שהוא עושה שגורם לכם להרגיש נפלא - מה הוא אומר, איך הוא נוגע, מחוות שהוא עושה, מבטים שלו. (ככה תלמדו איזה דברים קטנים אתם יכולים לעשות כדי שתהיו יותר מאושרים!) 6.עסו את כפות הרגליים של בן/בת הזוג ע"י שמן עיסוי או קרם גוף. התחילו במרכז הרגל, באיטיות עלו לבהונות ורדו לעקב. הקדישו זמן גם לצדדים של הרגל(בלי לדגדג!). אם כפות הרגליים נקיות, מצצו את הבהונות, לפני השמן או הקרם... 7.עשו לבן/בת הזגו שלכם "היקי" איפה שתבחרו. 8. ספרו לבן/בת הזוג בקול סקסי וחושני על הפנטזיה האירוטית שלכם שהיית רוצים להגשים איתו (בלי צדדים נוספים!). 9.הכינו קוקטייל קיצי מרענן ממיצים כל שהם , הכניסו קרח, מזגו לכוס אחת מעותרת עם שני קשים, לגמו יחד והמשיכו לשחק. 10.העניקו לבן/בת הזוג עיסוי עמוק ומשובח בכתפיים. 11. חזרו למשבצת מס' 2. 12.קפצו ל19. 13.נגנו את שיר האהבה שלכם והזמינו את בן/בת הזוג לסלואו צמוד מאד... 14.לבשו פריט לבוש סקס לפי בחירת של בן/בת הזוג שלכם (תחרה,ג'ינס משופשף, נעלי עקב או כל דבר אחר שעושה לו/ה את זה) 15.ספרו בפרטי פרטים על מקום מיוחד שהייתם רוצים לעשות את זה איתו. 16.חזרו ל3. 17. שבו בפישוק רגליים וכרכו את בן/בת הזוג שלכם בינהם. התנשקו ודמיינו איך הנשימה שלכם זורמת לבטן ולראות שלו ובחזרה אליכם. החליפו תפקידים. פעולה זו יוצרת מעגל אנרגטי. 18. שבו מול בת/בן הזוג, הביט בעיניים, אחזו ידיים ותגידו לו "אני אוהב/ת אותך". התחבקו ארוכות. הצמדו חזה לחזה והתאימו את נשימותכם כדי להגיע לסינכרון לבבות ותחושות. 19. החזיקו את היד של בן/בת הזוג שלכם, כשכף היד כלפי מעלה והעבירו את קצות האצבעות על שורש כף היד, בקשו ממנו לספר לכם איך היה היום שלו. לאחר כמה דקות של ליטופים, אפשר להשתמש בשפתיים, שיניים ולשון כדי ללקק ולנשוך בעדינות את שורש כף היד. 20. חזרו ל10 21. לקקו בעדינות ת השפה העליונה והתחתונה של בן/בת הזוג שלכם לאורכן. הקדישו תשומת לב מיוחדת לכל פינה של פיו (שתי נקודות תשוקה רבות עוצמה) לפני נשיקה עמוקה וארוכה. 22. הביטו בבן/בת הזוג ישר לתוך העיניים, סקרו אותו במבט לוהט ומלא תשוקה מכף רגל ועד ראש. המטרה היא להעביר בו צמרמורת סקסית בלי מגע. 23. אמרו לבן/בת הזוג 5 אספקטים שאתם אוהבים בו. 24. תארו לבן/בת הזוג שלכם חלום לוהט במיוחד עליו.תארו גם איך העור שלכם הגיש, איך נגעו בכם, איפה זה התרחש. אם לא זוכרים, אז תמציאו. 25. האכילו את בן/בת הזוג שלכם באצבעות, תנו לו ללקק מאצבועותיכם שוקולד, דבש, קצפת, ענבים, תותים, דובדבנים, או כל דבר אחר. כדי להעצים את התחושה אפשר לקשור עיניים. 26. שכבו זה מול זה והצמידו את שפתיכם בעדינות. מורים למין טנטארי ממליצים להישאר בתנוחה זו לפחות 7 שניות, כדי לחוות להט כליי עד קצות האצבעות. 27. חזרו ל23. 28. לטפו ועזו כל קרסול ונשקו אותו מצד לצד. העבירו את ידיכם מעלה ומטה על השוק בזמן שאתה מנשקים את הקרסוליים (בלי שיניים) המשך בהודעה הבאה...


----------



## shirleyrozental (7/8/03)

../images/Emo23.gifהמשך משחקים לשניים...../images/Emo23.gif 
29. נשקו את בן/בת הזוג בפה מלא קוביות קרח או פירות קפואים כמו ענבים, מלון ,קיווי. 30. נשקו את בן/בת הזוג איפה שתבחרו. 31. נשקו את בן/בת הזוג ברפרוף על השפה העליונה, העבירו לשון על מסגרת פיו, התגנבו פנימה ולקקו את השיניים והחיך. משכו את לשנו אל פיכם ומצצו אותה מעט. 32. קפצו ל38. 33. בחרו מאכל כלשהו- בננה, ארטיק, דודבנים - ואכלו אותה בצורה הכי סקסית שאפשר - שבן הזוג יזיל ריר. 34. החזיקו את ידי בן/בת הזוג שהכפות כלפי מעלה והשתמשו באגודלים שלכם כדי לעסות אותם בגב היד, מלמעלה עד למטה. אשר להכניס את האצבע האמצעית לפה ולמצוץ בעדינות). 35. ספרו בפרטי פרטים על חפוז שהיית רוצה לבצע יחד: איפה, מה הם לובשים, מה עושים, מה אומרים... 36. תנו לבן/בת הזוג להציץ לכם באחד מאיברי הגף, לפי בחירתו. אבל רק להציץ, עשו את זה באיטיות מגרה כמו חשפנים מקצועיים. 37. קפצו ל41. 38. געו בעצמכם בצורה חושנית ומעוררת תשוקה תך כדי השמעת קולות. 39. נשקו את בן/ת הזוג במום שלא נשקתם אותם מעולם. 40. העבירו לשון על אוזנו של בן/ת הזוג, למטה לכיוון עצם הבריח ולרוחבה, לפני שאתם עולים לצד השני, נשפו בדרך על הצוואר, שלבו נשימות כבדות, כרסום האוזן, סיימו בלחישה סקסית כמו "הלילה אני רק שלך". 41. הסיר פריט לבוש אחד לפי בחירת בן/בת הזוג שלך. 42. העבירו בעדינות ציפורניים את קצות האצבעות מאמצע הירך הפנימית של בן/בת הזוג למעלה, עד לקפל החיבור עם החלציים. לקקו את הקפל, התרחקו מהמקומות החמים. 43. כשבן/בת הזוג שוכבים, עסו את הקפל שמאחורי הברכיים בעזרת פרקי האצבעות קדימה ואחורה. 44. לטפו את עצם העצה של בן/בת הזוג(ממש מעל עצם הזנב), בתנועות סיבוביות עם האגודל. 45. תנו לאצבעות בן/בת הזוג סיור מודרך, איך לגעת בכם. 46. טבלו את הלשון בטבור שלבן/בת הזוג ורדו דרומה (לא יותר מדי) ונשקו לאורך קו התחתונים מצד לצד. קרבו אץ האף לבטן ושאפו את הניחוח נשקו את הבטן מקצה לקצה, ולקקו מדי פעם. 47. לקקו את טבעת הפיטמה החיצונית כאילו היא גביע גלידה, והתקדמו בתנועה סיבובית כלפי האמצע המתוק. כרסמו אותה בעדינות ונשפו אוויר קר, כך שתהיה להם צמרמורת נעימה בגב. 48. קשרן א עיניים בן/ בת הזוג וטיילו על גופו הערום בעזרת צעיף רך, נוצות, מברשות ציור, כדורי צמר גפן שאותם תניעו ע"י נשיפות על הגוף. 49. בקשו מבן הזוג להתפשט וקרבו את ידיכם הכי קרוב שאפשר לגופו, אך בלי לגעת. "לטפו" אותו באיטיות לאורך כל גוף. זה יבנה ציפייה מינית מדהימה. 50. השכיבו את בן/בת הגו על הבטן, כשאגן בירכיים מונח על כרית. השתמשו בשמנים או תחליב גוף לעיסוי בתנועות סיבוביות מהמרכז לצדדים ומלאו את המח במחשבות ארוטיות. 51. השכיבו את בן/בת הזוג על הצד שגבם אליכם, לקקו ונשקו את הגב מלמעלה למטה באיטיות וחבקו אותם מאחורה. 52. חזרו ל45. 53. קחו מגבת קטנה, טבלו במים חמים מאד, שימו על אזור החלציים של בן/בת הזוג. תוכלו גם לעצמכם לעשות זאת. גלי תשוקה יעברו בכם. 54. תנו לבן/בת הזוג עיסוי גוף מלא. כשהם שוכבים עירומים על הבטן, התיזו שמן על גופו ועסו אתו ע"י גופכם. מותר להשתמש בכל חלקי הגוף - חוץ מידכם. 55. עשו את בן/בת הזוג שלכם עם שמן כשאתם נוגעים בכל האזורים חוץ מאיברי המין. 56. תנו לבן/בת הזוג נשיקות מרפרפות מכף רגל עד ראש והעניקו תשומת לב לאיזורים מיניים רגישים - מאחורי הברכיים, כף רגל, בית שחי, קווי לסת. 57. פינוק לאישה: צייר עם הלשון את כל אותיות הא"ב, לאט לאט כל פעם אחת, אתה יודע בדיוק איפה. 58. סוף: המשאלה שלך היא פקודת בן/בת הזוג. הרעיון נלקח מידיעות אחרונות, מוסף זמנים מודרניים, "משחק מקדים" מאת ליאת משאט -פריזם,11/06/2003.


----------



## shirleyrozental (7/8/03)

../images/Emo23.gifמתנה לפי אותיות הא"ב../images/Emo23.gif 





להרכיב את האותיות של השם שלו/ה: א - אריזה (לכל שאר המתנות), ארנק,אבן מזל (אבץ), אפודה, אולר, ארוחה מושקעת,אלבום תמונות, אביזרי רכב (מקום לכוס, מסג' לגב, בובה למראה, שלט, כיסוי להגה...), אגוזי, איפור, אוגר ב- ברווזים לאמבטיה (מצפצפים מזה חמודים), בוקסר, בגד, בלון, בושם, ביסלי, במבה, בקבוק חם לבטן ג- גרביים, גופיה, גלדיולות, גלידה, ג´לי, ג'קט ד- דג זהב, די וי די, דיסק, דבש, דיאודורנט ה- הופעה, הליום (הרבה בלונים עם...), הצגה, הזמנה ל..., (בית) הארחה, הפלגה, הגדלה (של תמונות משותפות כמובן), הגה (אפשר להדביק פתק על ההגה של האוטו אם יש), (משחק) הגיון, הגרלה (כרטיס מתנה של הלוטו-טוטו/חיש גד), הדום, הדפסה (על חולצה, על שעון, על מצעים וכו' וכו'), הרצאה (בכל נושא שמענין את בעל השמחה ואת הנוכחים), היגינה (סבון למשל), היסטוריה (משותפת בתמונות, או ספר אישי-יש קישור בפורום), הכי (רשימת כל הדברים שבעל השמחה הוא הכי-הכי מצחיק הכי מוכשר הכי חכם הכי..), הכתרת בעל השמחה למלך ליום אחד, הנחה _אולי תלושים, הפוך (שזה כבר רעיון ליומולדת שלם בו הכל הפוך), כמובן כמובן-מסיבת הפתעה, הצטרפות למועדון חברים כלשהו ו- ורד, ופל, ויסקי,וילון ז- זיקוקים, זריחה, זיפו, זר ח- חמסה, חביתיות, חבצלת, חיוך, חמניה, חופש, חולצה, חלוק, חוג, חיבוק, חתול ט- טמוגוצ'י, טיול, טבעת, טיפול הוליסטי, טבעת מצב רוח, טושים, טלכארד, טלפון, טוק מן י- יויו, יומן, יהלום, יקינטון, יין, יוגורט יופל´ה מאוהב, ירח, ידיות לארון (מוכרים בנחלת בנימין), יוגה, ילקוט, יום כיף, ים, ירחון, ירוק כ- כרטיס ברכה, כפכפים, כובע, כוכבים זוהרים, כלבלב, כרית, כפפות, כורסא, כרטיס ביקור, כיף כף, כרטיסיה ל- לוכד חלומות, לביבות, לימונדה, לב, ליטוף, לק מ- מדבקות, מאפה, מטריה, מצית, מסגרת, מנורה, מפוחית, מחזיק מפתחות, מסטיק, מסג´, מצעים, מכשיר עיסוי, מגש פינוק למיטה, משקפי שמש, מקופלת נ- נר, נסיעה, נס קפה, נעלי בית, ניצן, נשיקה, נעלי בית, נרקיס, נרגילה, ס- ספל, סיפור קצר, סוכריה, ספוג דקורטיבי, סופלה, סרט ע- עט, עוגה או עוגיות, עניבה, עציץ, ערסל, עגילים פ- פנקס, פח, פרחים, פודינג, פחזניות, פיג´מה, פינוק, פסל, פוך, פוף, פותחן בירה, פיה, פסק זמן, פריסבי (צלחת מעופפת), פוסטר, פמוטים צ- צב, צמח,צמיד,צעיף, צעצוע, צילום ק- קינדר, קטורת, קלפים, קפה, קפיץ, קצפת, קקטוס, קרמבו, קלטת, קולאז´, קריסטל      מזל ר- רובה מים, ראפטינג, רכבת הרים, רקפת, ריקוד, רולר בליידס, ריבוע קסם,"רביעיות", רהיט, רולדה, משהו ריחני, רכבת, רכבל, רשימה של "10 דברים הכי ______ בך", ריבה, ריבוע קסם, רגיעון, רגל (אפשר צמיד או טבעת לרגל), רדיו, רכיבה על סוסים, נסיעה ברכבת/רכבל, רחצה לילית, ריחנית לאוטו/לארון, משו רטוב, רכב, רמקול, רעשן, רקמה, רישום, ש- שיר, שעון, שרשרת, שוקולד , שמנים ארומטים, שמיכה , שיר במתנה ת- תמונה, תיק, תיבה, תפוח, תחתונים, תכשיט, תליון 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




לחשוב על איזה משפט ולתת לכל אות מתנה - למשל "מזל טוב":        מ - מאפרה, מסגרת, מפה, משרוקית, מצית, מצלמה, מצעים, מגרות,              מגש, מדבקות, מגנט, מראה, מגבת, מהדק, מדליה, מודעה            בעיתון/באינטרנט, מחברת, מחצלת/מרבד, מחק, מכנסיים, מכתב,            ממתק, מנורה, מאוורר, משחק, מצפן, מחבט טניס, מכשפה...        ז - זהב, זר, זיקוקים, זברה,(משחק) זיכרון, זכוכית, זמר (מברק            מזמר או שיר בהפתעה), זיפו(המצית), זאב, זחל.        ל - לב, ליצן, לק, לוטו, לוח מודעות, לונה פארק, משו לבן, לחמניה.             ט - טלפון, טלסקופ, טלוויזיה, טופי, טבעת, טושים, טיסן וטלאי.        ו – וו (לתליית בגדים/תיקים), ווילון, וויטראז, וויסקי, וורד,            וופל, וניל, ורוד, וזלין...        ב - בובה, בגד, בול אישי, בומרנג, בועות סבון, בוטנים, ביצת              הפתעה, בירה, בלונים, בקבוק, בושם, ברכה.   אפשר לעשות גם "מזל טוב" מתוק:      מ - מרשמלו, מקופלת, מסטיק.      ז - סוכריית "זום".      ל - לקקן, לחמניה עם שוקולד.           ט - טופי, טובלרון.      ו - וופלים, וניל.      ב - ביסקוויט, בזוקה, ביצת הפתעה, במבה/ ביסלי/ בייגלה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




רק מילה על איך להגיע לכל כך הרבה רעיונות בכל אות – פשוט לפתוח מילון!


----------



## shirleyrozental (7/8/03)

../images/Emo23.gifפנקס קופונים רומנטי../images/Emo23.gif 
תוכלו למצוא ממש בלינק הזה כמה רעיונות.


----------



## shirleyrozental (7/8/03)

../images/Emo23.gifרעיונות רומנטים עם תכשיטים../images/Emo23.gif 





 בובה בצורה של חיה אהובה שמחזיקה קופסא של איזה תכשיט. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 לשים תכשיט בתוך איזה קופסא שמשתמשים בה מדי יום ביומו – למשל גלולות. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 טבעת עטופה במילים של שיר קצר, יכול להיות איזה חמשי אפילו בעצמך. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 את השרשרת שקנית לה, תוכל לשים על החתול / הכלב שלה, שירוץ אליה והיא תיקח ממנו.


----------



## shirleyrozental (7/8/03)

../images/Emo23.gifרעיונות יצירתיים עם שוקולד../images/Emo23.gif 





 לשים שוקולד הרשי או כל שוקולד אחר מהדלת שלה/ו ועד סוף המדרגות, כשלמטה יחכו לה/ו הרבה שוקולדים כאלה... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 לשים שוקולדים בתיק שלו/ה, לפני שהוא/היא הולכ/ת למקום מלחיץ וחשוב... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 לעשות קופסא, להדביק בתחתית שלה תמונה של המתנה הגדולה שאתם עומדים לתת ולכסות אותה בשוקולדים. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 כשאוכלים שוקולד – להתנשק, וכל אחד לוקח חצי מהשוקולד. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 לקחת ביצת הפתעה משוקולד "קינדר" ולהכניס בה הפתעה שאתם בוחרים או קופון אהבה. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 להכין צלחת עם המון המון המון גלידה ולכתוב I LOVE U בסירופ שוקולד. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 למרוח שוקולד על הגוף של בן/בת הזוג וללקק אותו בחושניות. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 לקנות בחנויות למלאכת יד תבניות שמיודעות לגבס, להמיס שוקולד, ליצוק לתבנית ולהקפיא-יוצא שוקולד בצורות...אפשר לגוון עם שוקולד בכמה שכבות-מכינים שכבה שוקולד מריר נאמר, מקפיאים, על זה שוקולד לבן ועל זה שוקולד חלב...אפשר להוסיף קורנפלקס, אגוזים, צ'יפס... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 מתנה מתוקה-מלפי הא"ב או אותיות השם...יש ממתק כמעט בכל אות, למשל: אגוזי, ביצת הפתעה, גומי... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 כמובן כמובן ברכה מתוקה קשורה גם היא לשוקולד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 לבנות בית מביסקוויטים ומשוקולד...אין לכם מושג כמה זה כיף!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 חנות השוקולד בר"ג – אפשר לקנות שוקולד קטן (כמו ששמים בבית מלון), שוקולד גדול (של 200 גרם), שוקולד יקר (ההוא עם הזהב עליו), שוקולד בזול (שוקולד פרה)... יש שוקולד עם דגנים, סוכריות קופצות, עדשים ומה לא.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 סיור במפעל שמייצר שוקולד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 פורום שוקולד: http://www.tapuz.co.il/tapuzforum/main/forumpage.asp?id=608 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ספרים בנושא שוקולד אפשר למצוא כאן: http://www.bakbook.co.il/bookstore/bookstore.asp?choose=s_title&string=%F9%E5%F7%E5%EC%E3


----------



## find me (8/8/03)

יש לי שאלה אלייך 
אולי תוכלי להביא לי רעיון... אני רוצה להכין קופסא כזאת עם מלא שוקולד בפנים.. ואני רוצה גם להוסיף לזה איזו ברכה או איזה משפט חמוד שקשור לשוקולד ולבן אדם...(אולי משהו עם צירוף המילה מתוק..) אני מקווה שתוכלי לעזור


----------



## shirleyrozental (8/8/03)

אפשר כמובן לעשות ברכה מתוקה  הנה קישור להודעה של באלדי רוז שמסבירה נורא יפה את הרעיון הזה.. אם את לא בקטע של ברכה מתוקה אפשר לרשום: "משהו מתוק למישהו מתוק" "שיהיה לך יום מתוק" "למתוק שלי" "SWEETS TO MY SWEET" (יש כזה שיר..) "החיים הם כמו קופסא של שוקולד , לעולם לא תדע מה תקבל..." (מתוך הסרט פורסט גאמפ). מה דעתך?


----------



## shirleyrozental (7/8/03)

../images/Emo23.gifרעיונות רומנטיים עם פרחים../images/Emo23.gif 





 ללכת לקטוף ביחד פרחי בר. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 לתת למישהו/מישהי ניצנים ולרשום שככל שיפתחו יותר ניצנים – כך גם אהבתכם תלבלב ותפרח. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אפשר גם לתת למישהו/מישהי אגרטל עם פרחים ולהבטיח לו/ה שאת/ה תמלאו אותם כל ___ (פרק זמן שאתם תבחרו – למשל שבוע). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 להביא פוסטר או תמונה של פרחים ולצרף פתק שאומר: "כמו התמונה, כך אהבתי – לעולם לא תדהה או תנבול". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 להביא למישהו/ מישהי כמות מסויימת של פרח שהיא אוהבת למשל 9 ורדים לבנים בעזרת אנשים מחייה (חברים, שותפים לעבודה, משפחה וכ"ו), והפרח האחרון, למשל ורד אדום, את/ה תביא/י אותו ותעש איתו משהו מיוחד – למשל שים עליו טבעת. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 25 ורדים אדומים שקשורים כזר בסרט קטיפה בורדו מונחים על הכרית שלה/ו. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ורד עשויה מנייר. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 למלא את החדר בפרחים מכל הסוגים או סוג אחד.


----------



## shirleyrozental (7/8/03)

../images/Emo23.gifרעיונות רומנטיים עם נרות../images/Emo23.gif 





 ארוחה לאור נרות. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 למלא את כל החדר בנרות, לנסות לרשום איתם "I LOVE YOU", או לצייר לב... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אפשר למלא שקיות חול ולתקוע בהן נרות, ולסמן איתם את הדרך למקום מסויים, למשל מאחורי הבית, שם תוכלו לשים שלט או לכתוב נגיד בגיר על המדרכה, "את/ה מאיר/ה את הדרך ללבי". למשקיענים: קשרו לכל שקית בלון הליום בצורת לב, ובסוף הדרך חכו לה/ו עם הפתעה מיוחדת, למשל – תותים בקצפת. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 תנו פשוט נר עם כרטיס, בו תרשמו: "הנר הוא לבי והוא בוער כי אני איתך. האש היא הלהבה של אהבתנו, השעווה הנמסה, מראה את היחסים הלוהטים שלנו, וכשהנר נכבה - זה בגלל שאת/ה לא לידי... אך אל דאגה – הנר ימצא איכשהו את דרכו להדלק שוב. כשהשעווה התקשתה – זה אומר שאהבתנו הפכה לחלק ממני, לחלק מלבי. אני אוהב/ת אותך". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אם אתם רוצים להכין נר משל עצמכם, אתם יכולים לעשות כך: תהליך המסת השעווה מצריך סיר גדול, פינג'ן ישן וקומקום תה.ממיסים בהתחלה על אש נמוכה ואח"כ מגבירים אותה.חייבים לבחוש כל הזמן ולא להסיר את המבט מהסיר.כדי לבחור את צבע השעווה הסופי צריך למיין בין הנרות שרוצים להמיס.אם מכניסים כמה צבעים ביחד, הצבע הסופי יהיה חום/ בורדו.אם רוצים צבע מסוים, כל השאריות צריכות להיות בצבע אחד.אם הנרות שהמסנו בהירים אפשר לפורר צבעי פנדה לתוך התערובת בזמן ההמסה ואז מתקבל נר בצבע הפנדה.וחשוב כמובן לא להמיס נרות עם אלמנטים…. זה מסוכן…בזמן המסת השעווה מכניסים פתיליה ארוכה לשעווה ומנגבים מיד בעזרת נייר סופג כך שהפתיל מתקשה.מניחים את הנר לכמה שעות טובות בצל עד שהוא מתקשה.שימו לב שהכלים בהם אנחנו משתמשים לא יכולים לשמש אחר כך למזון.


----------



## slim_girl (7/8/03)

גדולה - פשוט ענקית!!! כל הכבוד לך!!


----------



## shirleyrozental (7/8/03)

../images/Emo23.gifרעיונות לערכות מתנה../images/Emo23.gif 





 ערכת "פינוקים"  -מגבת/חלוק רחצה, שמן לעיסוי, קצף אמבט, נרות וכו'..ולארגן לכם לילה של כיף... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ערכת חימום לחורף: בקבוק חם, קופסת תה מהודרת, גרביים, דובי, כירבולית, פליז 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ערכת קולנוע: אפשר להביא לו/ה שקית פופקורן, מגש פינוק, כירבולית וקלטת וידאו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ערכת "לילה טוב"- סט מצעים ו/או פיג´מה , גרביים, בוקסר... לכתוב לו על ציפית לכרית או על טישרט  "חלומות מתוקים, מותק" ואפשר גם לקשט בצבעי בד. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ערכת אהבה: כל מיני מתנות קטנות עם ציורי לבבות והמילה "LOVE" )כמו: נר עם ציור לב, בוקסר עם לבבות, ספל עם "I LOVE U" וכו'..) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ערכה להכנת תכשיטים: אם החברה שלך אוהבת תכשיטים, מה דעתך שתתני לה ערכה להכנת תכשיטים בעצמה? יש חנויות בתל-אביב (כמו "אבגד" בצומת בין אלנבי והעליה) עם חרוזים, חוטים ואביזרים. ב-50 ש"ח תוכלי לבחור שם מספיק חומרים יפים כדי שחברתך תהנה מעשיית תכשיטים מקוריים ומקסימים בקלי קלות במו ידיה. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ערכת טבע: אם חבר/ה שלך הוא פריק של טיולים וטבע תוכל/י לקנות לו/ה: תרמיל טיולים. ספר מפות של הארץ. ספר-המדריך לטיולי פרחים. ספר שירים לדרך. ערכת מוצרים זעירי מימדים מיוחד לטיולים ונסיעות (סבון נוזלי, שמפו, דיאודורנט, קרם גוף וכו´). להזמין אותה לחוויית ספורט אתגרי (רכיבה על סוסים, טיסה, ריחוף, טיפוס..). מנוי חבר בחברה להגנת הטבע (אם אין לה). השתלמות או סדנא של החברה להגנת הטבע.


----------



## shirleyrozental (7/8/03)

../images/Emo23.gifרעיונות לסלי מתנה../images/Emo23.gif 





 סל "אני משוגעת (LOONY) עלייך": סל שבו יש מוצרי לוני טונס (דאפי דאק, טוויטי, סילבסטר, באגס באני ופורקי) למשל: בוקסר, טי שירט, עט, סוכריות פז, שוקולדים, ספל, חזיה (אם זה לבת), וכל מה שעוד עולה לראשכם... לעטוף הכל בצלופן יפה עם סרטים ולצרף פתק שיהיה כתוב בו... IM LOONY FOR YOU! שזה סלנג ל"אני משוגע/ת עלייך"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 סל "אני דבוק/ה אלייך": סל קטנטן שיכיל את כל סוגי המסטיקים שקיימים, בכל הצבעים. ואם זה לא מספיק לכם, אפשר לצרף דבקים, סלוטייפים, פלסטרים וכל שאם הדברים הדביקים שעולים בראשכם... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 סל שיראה לכם את "הדרך לגן עדן": את הסל מקשטים בכל מיני פרחים ועלים, סרטי רפיה וכאלה, ועליהם מניחים : תפוח אדום ונוצץ – כדי שתוכלו לפתות את אהוביכם צנצנת ריבת תפוחים – שתוכלו למרוח בכל המקומות הנכונים... חטיף של גרנולה עם תפוח -  שיספק לכם אנרגיה ללילה של תשוקה שעתיד לבוא סיידר תפוחים עם שתי  כוסות יין – כדי שתוכלו לשתות באמבטיה או בכל מקום אחר נר בניחוח תפוח – שייתן אוירה באמבטיה או בחדר המיטות קרם גוף בניחוח תפוח- למסאג' כיפי ומפנק טיפ: אפשר להביא כזה דבר גם לראש השנה בתוספת דבש!... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 סל "אהבתנו הבוערת": שיכלול: גפרורים, נרות בכל הצבעים והגדלים, נרות צפים, פמוטים, זיקוקי דינור, מבער עם שמן... את כל זה עוטפים בצלופנים בצבע צהוב, כתום ואדום. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 סל "איזה כיף שזכיתי בך!": שיכלול: כרטיס לוטו (או כל משחק אחר או אפילו מנוי לתוכנית המנויים של מפעל הפיס), מטבעות שוקולד, פריט לבוש שמודפס עליו כסף, מכתב עם 10 סיבות מדוע אני בת/בן מזל שזכיתי בך, סרט "זה יכול לקרות גם לך" עם ניקולס קייג' ובריג'ט פונדה שמספר סיפור רומנטי שבתוכו מוספר על זכייה בלוטו, אפשר גם לקנות מונפול... לא לשכוח להצמיד פתק לסל: "זכיתי בגדול שהכרתי אותך" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 סל "לצוף על פני העננים": יכלול: דיסק עם שירים מרגיעים נוסח אניה וארה, נוצה למסאג' מרגיע, שוקולדים בצורת עננים, נרות בצבע שמיים בניחוח וניל, בועות וקצף לאמבטיה... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 סל "ללא תירוצים" – מיועד למסיבת רווקים/ות: יכלול: אספירין, קונדומים מיוחדים, קצפת, סירופ שוקולד, תחתון אכיל, ג'ל KY, קרם גוף,נרות, משחת שיניים, חוט דנטלי, שפריצר לפה... אפשר דיסק רומנטי, סבונים וכ"ד גם להוסיף. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 סל "שאהבתנו תמשיך לגדול וללבלב" – לגננים שבינינו: יכלול: זרעים של פרחים, שתילים, צמחי מרפא, תמצית פרחי באך, תאונים של כל מיני פירות, מזמרה... אפשר לקשט ת הסל בעלים גדולים, בפרחים יבשים או לא, פירות וירקות... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 סל "מוזיקה ללילה" – למוזיקאים שבינינו: דיסק רומנטי, נייר לכתיבת מוזיקה, ספר תווים, גיטרה או כל כלי נגינה אחר או לחלופין (או בנוסף) מפרט או משהו שקשור לכלי שבו הוא/ היא מנגנים בו (למשל מקלות לתופים, רצועה עם רקמה לסקסופון)... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 סל "נמס/ה בין זרועותייך": שיכלול: שירים עם המילה נמס או MELT (ויש כמה כאלה), שוקולדים, נרות, קופון לאכול גלידה במקום שהם אוהבים... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 סל למחנאי או לאיש צבא: שיכלול: שפתון – להגן על השפתיים שלו מפני השמש והרוח כך שהוא יחזור יהיו לו שפתיים רכות שמתחננות             לנשיקה. דוחה יתושים – שירחיק ממנו יתושים ובנות אחרות. מנעול (מפתח ישאר אצלך) – שישמור על הלב שלו נעול ובטוח עד שתתראו שוב. מנורה קטנה – להאיר לו את הלילה שאת לא שם. מצפן – שימצא את הדרך חזרה אלייך. ערכת תפירה – למנוע מלבו להקרע מגעגועים. טלכארד – שיוכל להתקשר אלייך מצלמה חד פעמית – כדי שיחלוק איתך את חוויותיו ויוכל לשלוח אלייך עם... מעטפות מוכנות למשלוח עם בול אישי שלך או שליכם יחד עם הכתובת שלך עליהם, נייר מכתבים ועט. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 סל "גע בשפתיי": שיכלול: דף שמספר מה אומרת כל נשיקה, דף קטן עם חותמת של השפתיים שלך, רעיונות למשחקי נשיקות, נשיקות משוקולד, גומי וקצפת, שפתון. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 סל "ANORE": שיכלול: פסטה מכל הסוגים, רטבים, כף פסטה, סיר פסטה, מתכוני פסטה, שמן זית, שום, לחם שום או בגט או כל לחם מיוחד אחר, דיסק של אנדר'ה בוצ'ילי.


----------



## shirleyrozental (14/8/03)

הצעה לסל איזה כיף שזכיתי בך... 
לפיס יש המצאה חדשה במיוחד לכבוד חג האהבה והאוהבים - חיש גד נשיקות... נסו, תתאהבו ותאהבו! חג אהבה שמח!!


----------



## shirleyrozental (8/8/03)

../images/Emo23.gifרעיונות לכרטיסי ברכה../images/Emo23.gif 





ברכה בתמונות סטילס: מכינים שלטים. כל שלט בגודל A4 עם מילה אחת מהברכה עליו, אפשר לשלב ציורים. אז לוקחים מצלמה, יוצאים לרחוב, לטבע או אפילו סתם בבית, ומתחילים לצלם את עצמך בכל מיני פוזות מחזיקות את השלטים (אפשר להעזר בחבר/ה). אפשר לפתח בצורה מיוחדת למשל שחור לבן או חום...אח"כ קונים בלוק ציור עם דפים חומים והדבקתי את התמונות הנבחרות לפי הסדר של הברכה... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




להחביא פתקי אהבה ברחבי הבית או כל מקום אחר –חפש את המטמון : את/ה יכול/ה להכין מלא פתקים עם משפטים כאלה ולהחביא לו כל פעם פתק בכל מיני מקומות (בכיס של הג'ינס, בתיק,על הכרית, בארנק, בנעליים..וכו') וככה לגרום לו/ה לחשוב עלייך כל היום ולחייך!  אפשר גם לרשום לו על המראה עם קצף גילוח / אודם... רעיונות לפתקים: http://www.lovesite.co.il/index1.htm אפשר גם בכל פתק לרשום למה אני אוהב/ת אותך: http://www.lovesite.co.il/index1.htm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אוהב/ת אותך בכל השפות: אפשר לרשום אני אוהב/ת אותך ולמסגר את זה או לתת את זה בכל צורה אחרת שתבחרו. אפשר להעתיק מ: http://www16.brinkster.com/loveandfun/iloveu.html או מ: http://www.lovesite.co.il/love3.html 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אלבום תמונת ברשת: אפשר ליצור אלבום מיוחד בכתובת http://www.pic4u.co.il 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




דובי אוהב: לשלוח בקופסא דובי שאיתו ישנתם מבושמים כל הלילה, בבוקר כדאי להשפריץ על הדובי עוד בושם אפילו – כדי שהריח יחזיק מעמד מה שיותר זמן ובין הידיים שלו לשם את הברכה או המכתב. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ספר אהבה: ליצור בעצמך ספרון מתנה, בחרי כל מיני תמונות שלכם או תמונות יפות מהאינטרנט ושלב/י ביניהן את משפטי האהבה, שירים, בדיחות וכ"ו. אפשר לכרוך את זה בסכום סמלי ולהעניק לחבר/ה  בהמון אהבה! אפשר למצוא תמונות באתרים: 1.פורום תמונות מצחיקות בתפוז: http://goop.tapuz.co.il/forums/main/forumpage.asp?id=329 2.מועדון רק תמונות מיוחדות בוואלה: http://clubs.walla.co.il/ts.cgi?tsscript=club/club_index&forum_id=937 תמונות בGOOP: http://www.goop.co.il/pic/ ובתפוז:http://www.tapuz.co.il/tapuzforum/main/anashim.asp?id=329&pass=1 4. הצעות לשירים רומנטיים: http://valentines.augustachronicle.com/music/index.shtml מילים לשירים בעברית: http://mail.walla.co.il/ts.cgi?tsscript=folder&path=inbox&sort=6&p=0 מילים לשירים בלועזית: http://letssingit.com/ 5. אתר בדיחות: http://www.workjoke.com/workjoke.htm   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




פתקי אהבה: אפשר או בלוח שעם או על חוטי דיג לתלות את פתקים עם אטבי כביסה, וזה יוצא יפה למדי. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




כרטיס ברכה מקורי: אפשר לעצב ברכה בוורד (או באופן ידני, אם יש לך כישרון), שתהיה מעוצבת בתור לב, וכל המשפטים יהיו בשחור חוץ מהאות הראשונה והאחרונה בכל משפט - שיהיו צבועות באדום, וככה יוצא ברכה יפה בתוך לב אדום   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ברכה מתוקה: לדוגמא אומרים שהחיים הם לא *פיקניק* רציתי לקנות לך 4X4 אבל הסתפקתי ב... XXXXX להכין לך משהו זה פשוט *מאסט* השנה האחרונה עברה *טיק טאק* "ה*קליק* ביננו"...  לקחתי *פסק זמן* מהכל וישבתי לכתוב לך ברכה שתהיה לך שנה *פרפקט*, *טייגר* שלי וכו' וכו' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 איחול קטן עם תמונה: אפשר גם,לפי עיקרון הברכה המתוקה, לכל איחול לצרף מתנה קטנה וזו יוצאת ברכה מקורית למשל מזל טוב+חמסה, עושר+10 אג', אושר+סמיילי, שתגשימי את כל חלומותייך-כרית... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ברכה בבקבוק: לוקחים בקבוק, כותבים מכתב מרגש ומכניסים בתוכו. ממלאים אותו בפרחים יבשים, אבל ככה שיראו שיש בפנים מכתב.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 לרשום כרטיס ברכה או מכתב ולקפל אותו לאיזו צורה מעניינת – כמו פרח או ברבור. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 לכתוב בכתב ראי מכתב אהבה או כרטיס ברכה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 לנסות לרשום כרטיס ברכה או מכתב אהבה לפי קוד לא קשה במיוחד שתמציאו (למשל אות קדימה מהאות של ההמילה – למשל: אהבה יהפוך ל"בוגו"). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 כתבו על המעטפה מבפנים את המכתב אהבה או הברכה וסגרו את המעטפה עם מדבקות מיוחדות. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 לקנות המבורגר ולרשום על העטיפה שלו איזה מכתב אהבה או ברכה. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 לעשות ארטיק קרח ולרשום על המקל שלו איזה בדיחה או משפט חמוד. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 לרשום את הברכה או המכתב ולהכניס בתוף בלון מנופח. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 לרשום איזה מסר מתוק על עטיפת מסטיק. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  לרשום ברכה או מכתב על פאזל.


----------



## shirleyrozental (8/8/03)

../images/Emo23.gifרעיונות עם עוגיות ועוגות ../images/Emo23.gif 





 אפשר לקנות קופסאות לעוגיות, תה, קפה ותבניות לעוגיות ועוגות. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 לשים בתוך קופסאת מתנה את העוגיות שהיא הכי אוהבת. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 להביא לו עוגיות שיהיה כתוב עליהם I LOVE U  או סתם לבבות. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 לכתוב על עוגת שוקולד שאפית בסוכריות צבעוניות או בסירופ או מרציפנים "האם תנשאי  לי"? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 לאפות יחד עוגה או עוגיות ולעשות מלחמת אוכל. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 לאפות עוגה בצורת לב ולעשות ממנה פאזל, או לאפות עוגיות בחלקים , כך שייצא מהם פאזל של לב. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 קראתי שמישהי אפתה עוגיות בצורות שונות וכתבה פירוש לכל עוגיה מה היא מסמלת. דוגמאות: פרפר – המילים שלך והמגע שלך עושים לי פרפרים בבטן. כדורסל – הספורט האהוב עלייך. פרח – לאהבתי אלייך. סקסופון – לאהבתך לג'אז. סמיילי – על החיוכים והצחוק שאתה גורם לי. דג – לאהבתך לדייג. כדור פורח – לספונטניות, כיפיות והרפתקנות שבך – הדברים שאני הכי אוהבת בך. מתנה – על זה שאנחנו לא מפסיקים להפתיע זה את זו כל פעם מחדש. פלפל – גם שתהיה מבוגר אני אחשוב שאתה לוהט! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  שבוע לפני היומולדת של החבר שלה, חברתי הביאה לחבר שלה שבע עוגיות וכל יום ירדה באחת, ורשמה לו "עוד 7 ימים ...", "עוד 6 ימים..." וכך הלאה וביומולדת עצמו הביאה לו קופסא ענקית של עוגיות עם בלונים. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 תוכלו לעשות עוגיות מזל, שבתוכם תרשמו משפטים מצחיקים וחמודים, זכרונות משותפים, בדיחות או משימות כל שהם, או אפילו קופוני אהבה.


----------



## shirleyrozental (8/8/03)

../images/Emo23.gifרומנטיקה באינטרנט ובמחשב../images/Emo23.gif 





 לפתוח פורום – בו רק שניכם תתכתבו. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 להקדיש למישהו אתר. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 לפתוח אלבום תמונות ולשים תמונות של שניכם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 להדפיס ברכות או פתקי אהבה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 לשלוח שירים כתובים או MP3, שומרי מסך וטפטים לשולחן העבודה שאתם הכנתם, או מאתרים. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 לשחק ביחד במשחקי מחשב. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 להכין מצגת עם הסיפור שלכם, כל מיני שירים, תמונות, זיכרונות וכ"ד. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 לשים להם תזכרות באאוטלוק שלהם, למשל: "זכור שאני אוהבת אותך", "מישהו חושב שאת הכי יפה בעולם ולא יכול לחכות לראות אותך". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 לרשום סיפור אהבה בחלקים ממוספרים על גבי כרטיסי ברכה אלקטרוניים שונים, שאתם הגיבורים. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 לצפות באתרי נופש ביחד, לדמיין שאתם שם וללכת לשם! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  להכין שומר מסך עם כתובת מסויימת שלכם או איזה שומר מסך מיוחד שהורדתם מהאינטרנט, ולשים על שולחן העבודה תמונה שלכם.


----------



## shirleyrozental (8/8/03)

../images/Emo23.gifרומנטיקה במוזיקה../images/Emo23.gif 





 לעצב מילים של שיר אהבה בתמונות. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 לשלוח שיר במייל או בתוכנת מסרים כמו ICQ. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 להכין קלטת עם שירים ולהקליט אותך בין לבין. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 לצרוב יסק עם שירים רומנטיים ולקשט את הדיסק – אפשר לקנות מדבקות ולהדפיס עליהם ולהדביק על הדיסק – להשיג באופיס דיפו. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 לערוך וידאוקליפ, שהדמויות עושות ואומרות דברים רומנטיים. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 להקליט שיר בהפתעה באולפן או לעשות "שיר בהפתעה". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 להקדיש שיר בפלאפון, או לשיר בעצמך או לשים מוזיקה רומנטית על המזכירה. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 לרקוד בבית לצלילי "השיר שלכם".


----------



## shirleyrozental (14/8/03)

../images/Emo79.gifפרוייקט TOP FIVE../images/Emo79.gif 
פורום קופסת הלהיטים פתח בפרוייקט לכבוד חג האהבה הישראלי בשירשור ענק של TOP 5 השירים הכי רומנטיים לפי הגולשים. שווה, כדי להציץ אולי זה יעורר בכם השראה...


----------



## shirleyrozental (22/8/03)

../images/Emo79.gifפרוייקטים מפורום זיהוי שירים|תו 
באדיבות פורום זיהוי שירים, אביא לכם לינקים שאולי יעזרו לכם עם מתנות שקשורות למוזיקה.. הנה השירים השקטים הכי יפים וכאן יש שירי רוק שקטים ופה שירי געגועים המשך בהודעה הבאה..


----------



## shirleyrozental (22/8/03)

הנה שירי געגועים... 
ממש פה!


----------



## shirleyrozental (22/8/03)

שירים לחתונה... 
לינק 344&msgid=6566186&archive=11 target=_blank>1 לינק 344&msgid=5047104&archive=11 target=_blank>2 לינק 3


----------



## shirleyrozental (22/8/03)

תיקון 
חתונה ראשונה חתונה שניה חתונה שלישית


----------



## shirleyrozental (22/8/03)

שירים ושמות  משמעות השמות פה שירים ושמות וגם כאן!


----------



## shirleyrozental (22/8/03)

שירים מצחיקים 
ממש כאן!


----------



## shirleyrozental (22/8/03)

שירי האהבה הגדולים - לולנטיין דיי 
ממש פה!


----------



## shirleyrozental (8/8/03)

../images/Emo23.gifרומנטיקה בטלויזיה../images/Emo23.gif 





 להקליט את הסדרות או הסרטים שהם לא יכולים לראות ואז לראות אותם ביחד. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 לסמן את התוכניות שלכם ולפנות לכם זמן, כדי לראות אותן בלי שום הפרעות. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 להשכיר סרט שהוא/ היא רוצים לראות בוידאו, והצד השני רואה, אפילו שהוא לא אוהב. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 מבצע בענק הוידאו – סרטים כפי יכולתך לחודש – 189 ₪! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 להתכרבל מול הטלויזיה ולאכול פופקורן ולראות בסרט ששניכם רוצים ואוהבים בפעם ה -  13. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 לצפות בשעשועון ביחד, ולנסות לנחש את התשובות. מי שצודק הכי הרבה – השני יעשה כל מה שהוא רוצה בשבילו.


----------



## shirleyrozental (8/8/03)

../images/Emo23.gifרעיונות לקופסאות רומנטיות../images/Emo23.gif 





 קופסת אהבה: לקנות קופסת עץ לצבוע אותה, לצייר עליה ולעשות ממנה  קופסת אהבה  ולשים בה כל מיני דברים קטנים ולמלא את הקופסא: אפשר שוקולדים, פתקאות, מחזיק מפתחות עם תמונה שלכם, גרביים, משהו קטן וריחני, אולי נר קטן, וכו'.. וכו'.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 קופסת מתנה ממתקים: לוקחים קופסת תיבה- לא משנה באיזה גודל ומדביקים על כל צדדיה (להוציא התחתית) ממתקים. מומלץ לקנות ממתקים מגומי, הם גם נדבקים טוב וגם נשארים בצורה יפה להשתמש בדבק מגע/ 5 שניות וכאלה... התיבה יוצאת מתוקה מאוד (על כל המשמעות המשתמעת)ואפשר להכניס בתוכה את המתנה ה"אמיתית" או- פשוט למלא אותה בעוד ממתקים (משהו כמו "תיבת המטמון") 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 קופסת אוהבת אותך בכל הצורות: לקחת קופסה גדולה, ולצרף לה פתק "אוהבת אותך בכל הצורות", ולשים בתוכה מחזיק מפתחות בצורת כוכב, מחזיק דפים לשולחן מרובע, כרית בצורת שמש, סיכה לבגד עגולה, מחזיק קטורת משולש וכל דבר אחר שאת מוצאת... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 קופסא עם ציטוטים ועצות לחיים: תיבה שבתוכה כל מיני ציטוטים יפים וטיפים לחיים. אפשר להוסיף סוכריות צבעונית, פרחים סרטים, פתיתי סבון וכל מה שעולה בראש...רעיונות לציטוטים אפשר לקחת מ: http://www.lovesite.co.il/love3.html 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 קופסא משהו משהו: את יכולה לקנות קופסה יפה ולחלקה בפנים לתאים )כדי להקל על העניין ניתן לקנות קופסת עץ המיועדת לשקיקי תה ניתן להשיג כזו קופסה בכל חנות לדברי מלאכה ויצירה..) ובתוך כל תא לשים מתנה קטנה ולרשום כותרת בסגנון: "משהו מתוק", "משהו שימושי", "משהו יפה", "משהו ישן", "משהו חדש", "משהו מחמם", "משהו צבעוני","מקרה חירום" וכו' (המתנות יכולות להיות ה-כ-ל: איפור, סיכות לשיער, קונדום, מחזיק מפתחות,בובה קטנה, לק, תכשיט, שפתון, טמפון, ממתק וכו'.......) סתם דוגמא למה שקניתי לחבר שלי לט"ו באב: משהו טעים - חטיף מיני שוקולד משהו נעים - נוצה משהו מהלב - המון ציטוטי אהבה משהו לשעת חירום - קונדום בטעם תות ובצבע אדום משהו להעביר את הזמן - צעצוע קפיץ קטן משהו שיזכיר לך אותי - פאזל שלנו משהו לקרוא - מכתב ממני משהו מפנק - בקבוק קטן של שמן אמבט משהו למזל - אבן רוז קוורץ (אבן האהבה) משהו שיאיר לך את הדרך - נר משהו שימושי - מחזיק מפתחות שהוא כמו כדור סנוקר ששואלים אותו, מנערים והוא אומר את העתיד. משהו סקסי - קוביות קאמא סוטרה.


----------



## ShirShir (8/8/03)

תגידי, מה זה 
קוביות קאמה-סוטרה


----------



## shirleyrozental (9/8/03)

קוביות קאמא סוטרה../images/Emo103.gif 
מתוך הדף הסבר המצורף: קוביות קמא סוטרא הם משחק מהנה לזוג או קבוצה, בו מי שגומר ראשון "גומר אחרון" (את המשחק). הקוביות מאפשרות בילוי לזוג בו הערך המוף הוא שיפור הזוגיות, הביצועים או רענון חיי הנישואין. הוראות המשחק: *בקוביות קמא סוטרה מומלץ לשחק במקום שקט ומאורגן אינטימית (נרות, פרחים יין וכ"ו). *יש להכין כוס אטומה לקוביות. *לכל שחקן 3 נק' אהבה. *המשתתפים ישחקו הלבוש אינטימי בלבד. *אם משחקים בקבוצה יש לשבת אישה-גבר-אישה-גבר-אישה. *בוחרים/מנדבים שחקן להתחיל והתור זורם הלאה בכיוון השעון. *זורקים את הקוביות ומציצים מה יוצא. המס' הגבוה מסמל עשרות והנמוך אחדות. *השחקן מודיע על המס' שקיבל או ממציא והאישה שלידו צריכה להגיד אם הוא דובר אמת או שקר. בודקים אם היא צדקה או טעתה. אם צדקה, יאבד השחקן נק' אהבה אם טעתה, היא זו שמאבדת נקודה. התור עובר לזוג הבא שחוזר על התהליך. *מי שאיבד את נק' האהבה שלו, תוכל זוגתו לבחור עבורו את בת זוגתו ו/או תנוחה אחת מהשניים שיצאו מההטלה האחרונה, לביצוע בחדר הסמוך. ניתן גם לבחור שהמפסיד יהיה לה עבד ללילה. *האחרון שנשאר עם נק' אהבה יקבע כי כולם יהיו עבדיו ללילה, או איזו תנוחה שבא לו עם בת זוגתו. *ניתן לקבוע את העבדות מראש. *קיימות עוד אפשרויות נוספות ובלתי מוגבלות למשחק. למשל: סתם להטיל קוביה ומה שיוצא, זה מה שתעשו הלילה...


----------



## shirleyrozental (8/8/03)

../images/Emo23.gifמסאג'יסט במיוחד לאוהבים../images/Emo23.gif  * עיסוי בחן- האירוע שלך בידיים שלנו * חברת *"עיסוי בחן" * מציעה חוויה אלטרנטיבית שתהפוך את האירוע שלך לייחודי, ססגוני ומפתיע. *"עיסוי בחן"* מספקת פעילויות אלטרנטיביות שונות עבור חברות הפקה, חברות עסקיות, מוסדות ציבוריים ולקוחות פרטיים כאחד.    אנו מאמינים כי מקצועיות, הקשבה והקפדה על הפרטים הקטנים תוביל אותנו ואת לקוחותינו להנאה משותפת. צוות המטפלים העובדים ב*"עיסוי בחן"* הוא מן הטובים בתחום. כל המטפלים הינם בדרגת מטפל "מוסמך" או "בכיר", הרמה הנדרשת היום במוסדות הרפואה. כל המטפלים מבוטחים ובעלי ניסיון עשיר בתחומם. צוות המטפלים יוצר "אוהל טיפולים" מיוחד המלווה במוסיקה, קטורת, נרות ופעמוני רוח ומזמין את האורחים להתרווח על מזרונים וכריות ססגוניות באווירת המזרח, על מיטות הטיפולים, להשתחרר ולצלול למסע קסום ומפנק. מגוון הטיפולים לבחירה: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




שיאצו - שיטת טיפול עתיקה מיפן המתבצעת באמצעות לחיצות בגוף. הטיפול           משפר את זרימת האנרגיה, משחרר ומרפה מתח מכל הגוף.     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




טווינה - שיטת טיפול סינית רכה ומלאת עוצמה דינמית ואנרגטית עם השפעה          מיידית וחזקה.          
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מסאז' תאילנדי - שיטת טיפול עתיקה שפותחה ע"י נזירים בתאילנד. המסאז'                 כולל עיסוי, מתיחות, לחיצות לאורך מסלולי אנרגיה בגוף                 ויצירת איזון אנרגטי תוך שיפור יציבה והפגת מתחים                 באזורי הגוף השונים. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




עיסוי שמנים - שיטת טיפול בשימוש שמנים טבעיים שפותחה בשוודיה. העיסוי עובד על שיפור זרימת הדם והלימפה, שיכוך כאבים ותחזוקה כללית של השרירים. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




רפלקסולוגיה - עיסוי מרגיע ומפנק בכפות הרגליים, משחרר את הגוף והנפש מלחץ מצטבר ועייפות. הטיפול מעניק למטופל/ת שקט, רוגע ותחושת רעננות בעקבות שחרור כפות הרגליים. * "עיסוי בחן" *עובדים במספר מישורים: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"אוהל טיפולים" לכל אירוע: מגוון רחב של מטפלים מנוסים יטפלו בבאי האירוע ויעניקו להם רגעים של אושר וחוויה בלתי נשכחת! מיועד לאירועים של עשרים איש ומעלה. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ערב אלטרנטיבי: משלב אוהל טיפולים אלטרנטיביים וקייטרינג עפ"י בחירה בהתאם לאירוע. מיועד לקבוצות קטנות עד עשרים איש. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




שוברי מתנה: מתאים לאנשים שרוצים לפנק את הקרובים לליבם, היכולים לבחור בעצמם את סוג הטיפול אותו הם מעונינים לחוות ממגוון הטיפולים הרחב שאנו מציעים. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




הפתעה: אוהל טיפולים קטן במקום שקט (חוף הים, פארק ירוק, גג) המיועד לזוג אוהבים. טיפול זוגי באווירה רומנטית של נרות וקטורת. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




הרצאות: מועברות ע"י צוות המטפלים המיומן ופותחות לקהל חלון הצצה לעולם מלא ומעניין. את ההרצאות ניתן לזמין לחוגי בית, ימי עיון, ימי גיבוש וימי כיף. מגוון ההרצאות לבחירה: תזונה עפ"י הרפואה הסינית, אסטרולוגיה, קלפי- טארוט, נומרולוגיה, כירולוגיה (קריאה בכף יד) ועוד.   להזמנת אירועים , בירורים ושאלות , נשמח לשמוע ממך  053/492571  (חן).


----------



## shirleyrozental (8/8/03)

../images/Emo23.gifלהביא רומנטיקה לעבודה../images/Emo23.gif 





  לשים לה מסר בבקבוק מים שהיא לוקחת לעבודה, למלא אותו נגיד בפרחים ריחניים ולדחוף לתוכו מכתב שבו אתה כותב כמה אתה אוהב אותה. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 להכין פליירים של "למה X אוהבת את Y”, לצלם לכל האנשים בעבודה שלו ולשים על חלונות הרכב שלהם. החברים יבואו אליו להראות לו הת הפליירים והוא יוחמא מכל תשומת הלב ויופתע מאד... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אם במקרה אהובתכם עובדת בקומה מולכם או בקומת קרקע, תוכלו להכין שלט גדול של 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "אני אוהב אותך", לשלוח לה SMS  להסתכל בחלון ולהראות לה את השלט. היא נורא תשמח. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 במקום הויטמנים שלו, תכניסי לו סוכריות שהוא אוהב, למשל עדשים ותרשמי לו " ספר לי איך הויטמנים האלה עובדים..." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 התקשר לתחנה שמשדרת את התוכנית שלה בצהריים ובקש להקדיש לה שיר. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 השאירי מכתב אהבה בתא שלו בעבודה.


----------



## shirleyrozental (8/8/03)

../images/Emo23.gifכמה אתרים עם רעיונות מקוריים  טיימונד מונוגרמה סופרישראלי יש עוד כמה בקישורים...


----------



## shirleyrozental (8/8/03)

../images/Emo23.gifעוד כמה אתרים../images/Emo23.gif  פרחי גורדון MSHOP ורדינר


----------



## Kfirush16 (8/8/03)

יפה יפה... המשיכי כך :]


----------



## shirleyrozental (8/8/03)

../images/Emo23.gifלתת מתנה בדרך ייחודית../images/Emo23.gif 





 להפתיע מישהו מראש בכל יום, לקראת יום הולדתו – או כל אירוע אחר... למשל: טוב, בתור התחלה תדאגי להפתיע אותו בכל 21 הימים שלפני יום הולדתו ה-21. וזה אומר בכל יום לשלוח לו ברכה משעשעת (בדואר, באימייל, עם שליח, זר פרחים, זר בלונים, עם חבר/ה, עםיונת דואר, גלויה וכו´.....). ובמהלך ההפתעיות תכתבי לו "וזו רק ההתחלה"  תוכלי לצרף לכל ברכה או לחלק מהברכות איזו הפתעה קטנה שתעשה לו את היום, או פשוט תתלווה אליו.. (ממתקים, שירים,...). השיא יהיה ביום ההולדת עצמו..(כמובן) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מתנות לפי תקופות בחיים: תינוקת/ גן- קנו לי כרית של פו הדוב וסוכרייה כזאת יפה בית ספר יסודי- מחברת יפה, עטים יפים, סלוטייפ של פו הדוב, מחק וכו'... בית ספר תיכון- תיק מדליק מאודם שבתוכו עגילים וסיכה חמודה ”לפעם הראשונה"- חבילת קונדומים בצבעים וטעמים ומגבת עם 12 תנוחות שונות ומשונות צבא- חולצה צבאית מקסרו, מאוד יפה..... חתונה- טבעת מוות- נר נשמה ואפשר גם גולגולת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 מתנת Theme לפי צבעים/נושא: נניח, אם הוא אוהב מוזיקה, אפשר לקנות ספר תווים (אם הוא מנגן) או אינצקלופדיה על להקה שהוא אוהב (המלצה: אינצקלופדיה על U2), דיסק, דיסק שאת מכינה עם שירים שאתם אוהבים, מחזיק מפתחות בצורת תו וכו'. אם נגיד הנושא הוא פו הדב אפשר : מצעים למיטה בהדפסי פו הדוב, פיג´מה+גרביים בציורי פו הדוב, נעלי בית פו הדוב, בובת פו הדוב, פאזל 1000 חלקים של פו הדוב (ואחרי ההרכבה למסגרו כמו תמונה), קופסא גדולה עם ציורי פו הדוב למלא אותה בממתקים, קופסת פו הדוב ובה מלא מלא פיצ´פקעס של פו הדוב כמו: מחזיק מפתחות פו הדוב, גומיות וסיכות של פו הדוב, בובת פו הדוב, ארנק פו הדוב, גרביים פו הדוב ו...... כל מיני דברים של פו הדוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 מתנה לפי הצבע שלו/ה: ערכה של צבע שהיא/הוא אוהב/ת. לדוגמא: סגול!כל מיני מתנות שימושיות בצבע סגול: גרביים סגולות, חוטיני/תחתון סגול, עט סגול, יומן סגול, לק סגול, איפור/צללית סגולה, צמיד/עגילים עם אבן סגולה, תליון עם אבן מזל סגולה וכו'.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 מתנה לכל שנה: מתנות קטנות, אחת לכל שנה שבעל השמחה חוגג או לפי מס' השנים שאתם יחד. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מתנה לפי ששת החושים. לחוש הטעם גם להכין נשיקות מקצפת: מרשם לנשיקות: כוס חלבונים (הלבן של הביצה) 2 כוסות סוכר מקציפים את החלבונים (במיקסר) ומוסיפים את הסוכר בהדרגה. אם רוצים נשיקות בצבעים ולא לבנות ניתן להוסיף צבעי מאכל בסוף ולערבב עד שמתקבל הגוון הרצוי. מכניסים את הקצפת לשקית זילוף (אפשר אפילו לשקית ניילון רגילה של סנדוויצים ולעשות חור באחד הקצוות שלה) ויוצרים צורות של נשיקה ע"י לחיצה על השקית. את הנשיקות יוצרים על תבנית עם נייר אפיה. ניתן לקשט את הלמעלה עם סוכריות צבעוניות (אני אישית ממליצה לא לעשות זאת...זה יותר מידי מוגזם). מכניסים לתנור על חום נמוך (בסביבות 50-60 מעלות) למשך 4 שעות. ב-ת-א-ב-ו-ן... לחוש המישוש - איך תהפכו כל אמבטיה לחגיגה? היא נמצאת איתנו מאז ומתמיד. עושים אותה בסוף היום, בראשיתו או גם וגם. היא יכולה להיות מהירה ומעשית ומאידך ממריצה ומשיבת רוח. היא מרככת את העור ומשחררת ממתחים מיותרים. קבלו אותה: האמבטיה! ומה יותר מתאים מאשר אמבטיה משחררת, מרגיעה ומנקה? אז לאילו מכם שמעוניינם לנסות אמבטיות קצת פחות קונבנציונליות אבל מומלצות כמרגיעות, מנקות ומענגות, ליקטנו מספר אופציות לאמבטיות שהמים הם לווא דווקא המרכיב העיקרי בהן. אמבטיית דבש: הוסיפו לאמבטיה כף גדושה של דבש שתפיג את עייפותכם ואת נדודי השינה שלכם. כף דבש מרגיעה, מרדימה ומרככת את העור והופכת אותו למשי. נסו להוסיף כף דבש לאמבטיה שלכם. מה יכול להיות קל מזה? אמבטיית מלח אנגלי: שני חופנים גדושים של מלח אנגלי, אם יוספו למי אמבטיה, יסייעו להפגנת עייפות. אמבטיות עשבים: הוספת עשבים לאמבטיה תוסיף לה לא רק ניחוח נפלא אלא גם תהפוך את האמבטיה למרגיעה במיוחד. רצוי לא להכניס את העשבים סתם כך למים, כדי למנוע מחלקי העשב להידבק על גופכם. לכן מומלץ להכין שקית מניר סינון מבד או ממלמלה ולמלא אותה בעשבים, קואקר או סובין. אפשר להכין תערובת עשבים ממנטה, זיפן, רוזמרין או כל עשב שיש לכם במטבח. מאדאם דה פומפאדור, היפהפיה הצרפתית הידועה, רחצה באמבטיות עשבים של מנטה, קורנית, רוזמרין וחיעד, הצומח על קירות הבית. שמני אמבטיה: היום ניתן לרכוש בכל חנות לסבונים שמני אמבטיה. פרט לשמנים מוכנים שמגיעים בשלל ריחות ומינים תוכלו להוסיף לאמבט שלכם שמן זית, שמן חמניות או כל שמן אחר. שמן תינוקות מתאים מאוד למטרה זאת, מכיוון שהוא אינו נספג בעור אלא נשאר על פני השטח. אפשר להוסיף את השמנים הללו לשמנים הריחניים או לתערובת העשבים. אמבטיית קצף: ערבבו במקסר 1 ביצה, חצי ספל שמפו דליל ופשוט, 1 כפית ג´לטין והוסיפו מעט בושם. ערבבו במקסר את החומרים והוסיפו לאמבטיה כאשר הברז פתוח. עד מהרה יווצר קצף רב ותזכו לאמבטיית קצב מפנקת שתרכך ותחליק את עורכם.


----------



## shirleyrozental (8/8/03)

../images/Emo23.gifאיך לארוז את המתנה?../images/Emo23.gif 





 טבעת אפשר לארוז בקופסא קטנה (יש מגוון צבעוני ומרשים בחנויות רבות כמו: הפנינג, קרביץ, חנויות תכשיטים וכו'..) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 כרית, מגבת או את כל החבילה אפשר לארוז בנייר מתנות  או נייר צלופן שקוף, לקשור בראש החבילה עם סרטים צבעוניים / רפייה( מעין קש דק) ואפשר לצרף פרחים יבשים או טריים.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אפשר גם להדביק מדבקות מתאימות, גזרי עיתון ו/או משפטים מתאימים לחגיגה או לארוז הכל בקופסא גדולה, יפה ומושקעת.


----------



## shirleyrozental (8/8/03)

../images/Emo23.gifחפש את המטמון../images/Emo23.gif 





 להחביא פתקי אהבה ברחבי הבית או כל מקום אחר –חפש את המטמון : אתם יכולים להכין מלא פתקים עם משפטים כאלה ולהחביא לו/ה כל פעם פתק בכל מיני מקומות (בכיס של הג'ינס, בתיק, במקרר, על הכרית, בארנק, להדביק עם הבושם, להדביק על דמויות בתמונה בסלון איזה משפט, בנעליים..וכו') וככה לגרום לו לחשוב עליך כל היום ולחייך! אפשר גם לרשום לו על המראה עם קצף גילוח / אודם... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 חפש את המטמון 2 – חיפוש מתנות: קנו לכם קרם/שמן לעיסוי, שמנים ריחניים לאמבט, פרחים, קטורת, תותים בקצפת, נרות, יין,םפעמוני רוח וכו´ וכו´.. מלאו את חדר האמבט בנרות וריחות נעימים ואת האמבט בקצף ושמנים. באותו יום תנו לו/ה מפתח לבית שלך, ועל הדלת שימו פתק: "תעקוב אחרי הנרות",הכיני שלטים ותתלי אותם ברחבי הבית בסגנון "חפש את המטמון", כך שהוא/היא יצטרך/תצטרך לעבור במטבח ולאסוף לעצמו/ה כוס יין , לעבור בחדר השינה שם הוא/היא יחליף בגדיו לחלוק רחצה, ותסמנו מסלול עם נרות דולקים עד החדר שלך, שם תחכו עם המתנה (בושם, ברכה מתוקה, סריג, ספר, מגבת, נעליים או כל דבר אחר), או שהנרות יובילו למטבח, שם תחכי לו עם ארוחה רומנטית לאור נרות או לאמבטיה רומנטית... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 חפש את המטמון 3 – בים: אם אתם רוצים לעשות משהו בים, תטמינו פתקים בחול/אבנים/סלעים שיש, כמו "50 צעדים צפון מהאבן הראשונה", או כל דבר אחר, שהיעד האחרון יהיה המקום בו תהיה המתנה..


----------



## ShirShir (8/8/03)

שירלי, את גדולה!!!../images/Emo24.gif 
תודה על השרשור הענק!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 חג אהבה שמח לכולם!!


----------



## pachanga (8/8/03)

שירליייייייייייייייייייייי ../images/Emo45.gif 
את ממש גדולה אני שמה את ההודעות שלך בגלריה ברשותך
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ושבת שלום לכולם


----------



## shirleyrozental (9/8/03)

../images/Emo24.gifבכיף, שמחתי לעזור...../images/Emo140.gif 
רק חבל שאין לי עם מי להיות בט"ו באב


----------



## slim_girl (9/8/03)

לפי כל הרעיונות המדהימים - הפסד 
שלהם!!! שוב המון תודה (גם לי אין מישהו מיוחד אך נשמור ל...)!!! את גדולה!


----------



## kerend (9/8/03)

באמת שיחקת אותה !! 
איזו השקעה !!!! אפילו שאני רק היום גיליתי את הפורום הזה שממש מקסים לדעתי,  המסירות שלך פה פשוט הדהימה אותי וממש קבלי ח"ח על ההשקעה !


----------



## Tears of an Angel (9/8/03)

ואוו............ 
איזה השקעה!!!!! מאוד מאוד אהבתי את הרעיונות...........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ואפילו העתקתי אותם לוורד למיקרה שאני אשכח משהו....... תודההההההה!!


----------



## פ י צ ו צ י ה (11/8/03)

../images/Emo24.gifיפפפפפפפפפפפפפפפפפהההה


----------



## PSI (12/8/03)

מדהים!!!../images/Emo12.gif 
מיד מאמצת כמה רעיונות...


----------

